# Lame goat help.



## Canchaser1981 (Nov 21, 2012)

Has anyone had this problem?
My goat just started limping on her front leg. She can neal and lay down with no problem. But she hopes around and wont put her hoof on the ground. We looked for object's that could have been in her hoof. But we figure maybe it's like a hang nail?!? I put some kopertox on it and hoof flex now luck. It seems to be her hoof?!?


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

Twice I've pulled thorns out of limping goats. One was very deep in my ornery buck. I had to tie him to a post and trim and dig. Then put blue coat on it. All I could see was a speck. It took a while, putting pressure on different spots to get a reaction. We were both glad it was over.


----------



## Canchaser1981 (Nov 21, 2012)

Lol. Will do.. i feel so sorry for her. I'll look closer. Thank you..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Any hoof rot? How often do you trim her hooves? Could she have sprained her ankle?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I trim the foot, check for anything between the toes or in the hoof and put koppertox on it, making sure I get kopertox between the toes. 
If it looks like hoof scald between the toes, I will squirt LA 200 between the toes a few days in a row.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I have lots of toys for my girls to play on.. (SAFELY).....sometimes they get carried away chasing each other and fall, or jump, and land wrong resulting in sprains. My queen scared me pretty bad a while back..she was playing with my wife, and ran down some steps and missed the last 5..lol... Her ankle swolled up immediatly and she started crying...I just knew it was broken because she wouldnt put ANY weight on it..Luckily she was back to her ole crazy self in 2-3 days..It happens all of the time here.. Id trim her hooves up, and while cleaning them id look for anything stuck in it. If you dont see anything ..its probably a sprain, and id just watch her.. I dont give pain meds for sprains because i dont want them to not feel the pain and cause more damage making a minor situation into a major one!


----------



## Canchaser1981 (Nov 21, 2012)

We got this goat as a rescue. She would have ate her self to death. She looked like she was going to freshen any day. She was also foundered. We have been trimming her every 6 to 8 weeks. Her hoves look great. I'll look between her toes. We have been putting kopertox on it also rubbed her leg and ankle down with liniment. She's not very active but she could have sprained it due to the fact we have coyotes around use real bad. Thank you all. It's nice to have suggestions to double back and cover all possibilities.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If she has foundered before, I would be keeping an eye on her that she isn't trying to do it again. A lot of horses who founder also end up with white line disease, usually it looks like the wall and the sole are separating and bacteria gets in there and keeps it from coming back together. There are several products made for horses to cure this. 

If you can't find anything that may be bothering her between her toes, or anywhere on her hoof, I would give her a shot of banamine to ease her pain. Feel her hoof to check if it is hot. Also feel for her pulse, in between the hoof and the declaw. If it is fast and her hoof is warm/hot she may be foundering again.


----------



## Canchaser1981 (Nov 21, 2012)

We figured it out... we cleaned the hole hoof out looked between her toes and nothing.... so i was examining her cornet band and it looks like it has separated from the hoof alittle bit.!?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

She may have had an abscess that came out the top. I would try to flush it out where it is separated with some iodine. The hoof should grow out and eventually you will be able to trim it off.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Canchaser1981 said:


> We figured it out... we cleaned the hole hoof out looked between her toes and nothing.... so i was examining her cornet band and it looks like it has separated from the hoof alittle bit.!?


That sounds like founder again. Talk to your vet!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> She may have had an abscess that came out the top. I would try to flush it out where it is separated with some iodine. The hoof should grow out and eventually you will be able to trim it off.


She's right, an abcess could be it. Founder is essentially a major abcess. Call your vet!


----------



## Canchaser1981 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm not sure it's founder. She's by herself and only gets dry hay no feed what so ever... she was twice the size when we rescued her. And she's been dieting for 3 months and looks great now. We haven't kept her by any of the others for fear of over eating again.!? 
The separation of the cornet band is in the heel. That's why im puzzled. There's no temp and good pules not fast or hard? I also picked out her hoof and cleaned it up and the white line looks good no smell and shes onlt sore by the heel. Idk. Ill call the vet tomorrow .. we soaked it and put some save-a-hoof on it tonight and tucked her in..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It could still be founder because she's had it before.


----------



## lindasplsce (May 28, 2014)

My Billy goat has been limping for some time. Vet.came out,examined his foot & said she couldn't find anything wrong but to soak it in epson salts & give bute once a day. Did that for five days-- His knee is hot & I can hear a cracking noise when I flex it,he won't put weight on it. Called vet back,said to give him banamine once a day for five days---did all this & he's still limping. Can you help ???


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Lindasplsce, welcome to the goat spot! I would start your own thread as that may get more traffic. 

As for your boy, has he been tested for CAE?


----------

